

Is Captcha Drunk or Satanic? - whather
http://superkinz.tumblr.com/post/37872152633/captcha-gone-satanic

======
ecubed
I guess they have to use some sort of obfuscation in order to prevent spam
bots from using text-to-speech software to get around the mechanism, but that
is REALLY confusing. My guess is that the audio characters don't necessarily
match up with the ones displayed in the image, but all I could make out was A
(S/F) M

